# Visit with Sugar Plum



## tedsknives (Jul 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum came by shop today for a visit. She picked out her blade, handle material, pins, and even the leather for the neck carry sheath.  It was great to meet such a fine young lady. We will show you the results of putting all this stuff together in a few days.  These Rum Creek girls are awesome.

KNIFE PICS ADDED     Leather is finished


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 28, 2012)

It was so great to meet you, Travis! And super exciting to piece my new knife together!! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## K80Shooter (Jul 28, 2012)

It's going to have some fine looking handles on it. Looking forward to the finished knife.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 28, 2012)

K80Shooter said:


> It's going to have some fine looking handles on it. Looking forward to the finished knife.



I especially can't wait to see the handle! I _thought_ I wanted desert ironwood until Travis started bringing out other chunks of gorgeous stuff.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 28, 2012)

Yep - awesome block she picked out!  Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't be there to meet Sugar Plum, but from the pics I can see ehe knows what she wants in a knife! I am sure she will like the finished product very much. Maybe I can meet her when she comes to pick it up. Those are going to be some good looking scales on a good looking knife. Post some finished pics soon!......Doug


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 28, 2012)

Whiteeagle said:


> Sorry I couldn't be there to meet Sugar Plum, but from the pics I can see ehe knows what she wants in a knife! I am sure she will like the finished product very much. Maybe I can meet her when she comes to pick it up. Those are going to be some good looking scales on a good looking knife. Post some finished pics soon!......Doug



Doug- I hope to meet you soon, as well. Travis spoke very highly of you! I have to give my wonderful husband credit for teaching me a thing or two about picking out pretty stuff. And Travis gets a great deal of credit for letting me into his sacred shop to pick it all out!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 29, 2012)

Cant wait to see the finished product. Travis is a top notch knifemaker, it will turn out just fine.


----------



## seeker (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey Sugarplum,  Keep us posted on the results.  I'm sure that you'll take great pride in ownership.


----------



## RobRay (Jul 29, 2012)

I know you will be very pleased with the outcome. Travis does superior work. I think he keeps bumping me down the list, but I ain't purtty like you.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 29, 2012)

Robray, I know what ya mean about the bumping, but Travis really is busy. Will be worth the wait!


----------



## nkbigdog (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes Sir!! Trav is a top notch craftsman, and I can't wait  to see the end product!! Great choice Sugar Plum


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks y'all! I can't wait to see how it turns out. I'm really glad Travis brought out some other handle options. 



RobRay said:


> I know you will be very pleased with the outcome. Travis does superior work. I think he keeps bumping me down the list, but I ain't purtty like you.



Aw, thanks. This has been in the works for a while, but I just finally got around to visiting with him to pick the specifics out. It's hard to find time to myself with 3 kids and nursing school. He told me he had orders up in the double digits to get to as well, so I know it feels like you get bumped around.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum, we have to give Travis a hard time, not picking on him makes him forget we all love him! He is still "my buddy".


----------



## RobRay (Jul 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks y'all! I can't wait to see how it turns out. I'm really glad Travis brought out some other handle options.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks. This has been in the works for a while, but I just finally got around to visiting with him to pick the specifics out. It's hard to find time to myself with 3 kids and nursing school. He told me he had orders up in the double digits to get to as well, so I know it feels like you get bumped around.




Sugar Plum, Just glad you are getting your knife. My wife really loves her Chef knife and sheath. I've got two on order and am gladly waiting my turn. Travis is good people and an excellent Craftsman.


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 31, 2012)

well, knife is finished, and now for some leather. I threw the horns in just to see what it MIGHT look like if she ever kills one.LOL


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2012)

HOLY MOLY!!! Travis, that has got to be one of the purtiest knives I have ever seen! I'm so very glad you showed me that chunk of spalted maple. Man, oh man! It's perfect!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2012)

And don't think I didn't see your jab about the horns....I'm so so dang excited about that purty knife to even come up with a witty response!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Great looking knife!!! Love that spalted Maple. Congrats Cortney, beautiful knife Travis!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2012)

THAT is a keeper for sure!


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you Jeff and Keebs

Sugar Plum, i am more than confident you will come back with a reply


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 31, 2012)

Travis that is one more fine looking knife! The spalted Maple looks better than I thought it would. Now for some leather to add to the looks! Sugar Plum knows Her "stuff"!.....Doug


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful work Travis!   Congrats Cortney!


----------



## tedsknives (Jul 31, 2012)

Doug and boneboy, thanks guys, i hope she enjoys it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2012)

Doug is right, that piece of maple came out better as a handle than it looked as a block! Lawd, I can't wait to get my hands on it!

If I don't come up with a reply soon, I'll for sure have one when I come pick it up


----------



## RobRay (Aug 1, 2012)

That spalted maple is a homerun grandslam.....
Thanks for the pictures Travis.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome knife!!!


----------



## tedsknives (Aug 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum, should have the leather posted tomorrow


----------



## Shug (Aug 1, 2012)

That is a great looking knife! Im sure Sugar Plum will be proud of it and put it to good use.


----------



## tedsknives (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you Shug


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2012)

tedsknives said:


> Sugar Plum, should have the leather posted tomorrow





I told Rob I'm makin' a trip out your way next week


----------



## jbrooker (Aug 2, 2012)

Mr. Travis good job on that one, I know she will be happy with it


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome work Travis!  Congrats Miss Sugarplum!


----------



## tedsknives (Aug 2, 2012)

OK Sugar Plum, I am through, i hope


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 2, 2012)

Great job on the leatherwork AND the knife, Travis ! Sugar Plum should be tickled "PINK" (like the knife handle color) to get this! If she doesen't like it, send it on my way!......Doug


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 2, 2012)

I LOVE IT!!!! It looks awesome Travis!! Thank you


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2012)

That is purty! I love it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2012)

tedsknives said:


> OK Sugar Plum, I am through, i hope


Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice ,i like it also


----------



## tedsknives (Aug 3, 2012)

Crickett, keebs and Raleigh, thank you


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Providing all my plans work out, I'll have this beauty in my hands tomorrow!!


----------

